# Purvis Bros - Goldline Queens



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Does anyone have an email address for PBA? I've looked at their website and it appears they don't have an email address listed. I tried calling them with no answer as of yet. If it's a private email, I understand and you can PM or contact me at [email protected].

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

Contact Rosanne Purvis.... [email protected]. Bought 10 queens from them this spring. They have been great.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*This email address does not work, I copy and pasted:*


----------



## HalfBakedHoney (Sep 16, 2008)

When I read this thread, I noticed it said "RoSanne Purvis" but then the email had "RoZanne" with a "z". Maybe swap the z in the email address for an s?

Luck,
HBH


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

I got some queens coming next week and tried to write Rose, but it came back undeliverable. So I just called. Maybe their server was having problems.

Camp


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Nope - neither one of those worked....


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

my windstream is a .net not .com
also mine was alltel.net but windstream took over so if the alltel.net dont work try the windstream.net


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

[email protected] Rosanne Purvis

Purvis Brothers Apiaries, Inc.
32 Morris Road
Leoma, TN 38468
(931) 852-3033
[email protected]
www.purvisbrothersbees.com


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks ER I will try that..... If it doesn't work, I will try callinga again.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Not a good email address either.... I just tried it.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Let me check... she just emailed me last month.


Ok I checked and the email didn't come back. I called their number and it is working as well. They are booked for queens up through mid July.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

*UPDATE: Re: Purvis Bros - Goldline Queens*

Well I received Delivery Status Notification that my email for her was not able to be sent. :waiting:

Hope she will answer my phone call.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

*She returned my call with an email*

Hi Ed
Thank you for your thoughtfulness!! ;o)
They changed my carrier thru a buy-out. What a pain!
It is now:
[email protected] (used to be alltel.net)
Thanks so much for letting me know people are having trouble with it. I am going to see if it can be put back on the website. (Mine may change again this fall when we move everything to TN).
Dann's will be unchanged in the future. His is [email protected].
Thanks!
Rose


----------



## mudlake (Nov 26, 2007)

Just talked to them a couple days ago. Phone number is 931-852-3033 Tony


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Tony, you're late, :lookout: the number was already posted. However, that would be a long distance call, and I did call, and had to leave a message, but all is well. She got a new email address.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Rose called a left me a message with a couple of phone number to call. She said they are really busy getting ready to move from Georgia and Tennessee. She said they still had queens available for my time period. 

Thanks for everyone’s help.

Greg


----------



## habutti (Apr 20, 2008)

They are moving? To where do you know?


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

I got of both Rose (talked to her) and Dan (through email). Rose is very nice and was able to answer my questions and those she couldn't, she passed me on to Dan and he was able to answer them.

Thanks everyone,
Greg


----------



## ppattrsn (May 21, 2009)

The Purvis Brothers website (http://www.purvisbrothersbees.com/) has a "Business For Sale" banner.

The explanation given is:
"We believe we have contributed as much as we can to the bee industry and have decided to move on."

That's too bad. I was interested in trying their Goldline.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I believe they are moving and scaling down, but their Goldline will still be available.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

I suspect in speaking with Dan last year that they are having " help " problems as we all are any more!!!!!


----------



## luigee (Nov 3, 2009)

Are their queens good? How do they compare to other bees? The information on their website makes them look good, but can anyone share their experience with their bees?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey luigee. Use the search feature above. Many threads on the subject. The Advanced Search works really well.

Here is what a quick search turned up.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/search.php?searchid=2568486


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

luigee said:


> Are their queens good? How do they compare to other bees? The information on their website makes them look good, but can anyone share their experience with their bees?


I got six queens this July. I put them into five frame divides. Five were accepted, three are very strong, two are being fed and gaining. 
Evidentially they have moved and their operation is FOR SALE.


----------



## luigee (Nov 3, 2009)

Hambone said:


> Hey luigee. Use the search feature above. Many threads on the subject. The Advanced Search works really well.
> 
> Here is what a quick search turned up.
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/search.php?searchid=2568486


Thanks Hambone, will try that next time. Still new to the forum and figuring it out. 

Read the reviews...looks like the overall concensus is that they are GREAT bees. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh I know luigee. Just tryin to help. I don't have the Purvis queens so I was trying to point you towards some guideance.

Welcome to the forum BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## luigee (Nov 3, 2009)

odfrank said:


> I got six queens this July. I put them into five frame divides. Five were accepted, three are very strong, two are being fed and gaining.


Thanks for the feedback...overall, from what you say and from what I read in other posts, their stock is great. I have added them to my "Good supplier" list


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I saw the ad in one of the bee magazines. Selling the business. Here's the text:



> Our business is nestled in the North Georgia Mountains in Union County. The closest towns are Blairsville, Young Harris and Hiawassee, Georgia. Our operation produces the best queens available. The entire business is for sale. This includes the house, bee lab, wood shop, vehicles, trailers, storage, out yards and all the extras that go into producing good quality queens.
> 
> We believe we have contributed as much as we can to the bee industry and have decided to move on. We have been called to our new home in middle Tennessee near Lawrenceburg. We will still be keeping Goldline bees but on a much smaller scale and conducting practical beekeeping research and breeding on the side.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

odfrank said:


> Evidentially they have moved and their operation is FOR SALE.


She told me in an email that they are still going to have queens, they just moved and I guess down sizing.


----------

